# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Τελικά φταίει το δίκτυο ή το Globesurfer;

## Leonx

Είχα πάρει πριν κανένα χρόνο mobile internet της wind, αλλά επειδή ήθελα οπωσδήποτε να βγάζει και ενσύρματο για ένα μηχάνημά μου, επέλεξα αντί του γνωστού "στικακίου", να μου δώσουν για τη 12μηνη σύνδεση το Globesurfer III.

Περιχαρής, το δοκίμασα 1-2 μήνες (ΒΔ Πελοπόννησο), αλλά μου έσπασε τόσο πολύ τα νεύρα η σύνδεση που πήγα και έκοψα την σύνδεση. Καλοσύνη (κι επαγγελματικότητα) της Wind με άφησε να κρατήσω το μοντεμάκι.

Πήγα στην Cosmote, λοιπόν, και πήρα ένα mobile internet πακέτο, παίρνοντας το δικό τους στικάκι. Με απογοήτευσε το σήμα (τζάμπα η διαφήμιση), όσο έχω το στικ είναι δραματικό το downloading, τελικά δεν ήθελα να ασχοληθώ πολύ και με το σετάρισμά του, αφού με ενδιέφερε να παίζει με το Globesurfer. Δυστυχώς, μετά από 4-5 μήνες το downloading και της cosmote, είναι επίσης τραγικό, χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το modem, αλλά τι να σας πω.... η παλιά dial-up σύνδεση είναι παρασάγκας καλύτερη αφού τουλάχιστον δεν κάνει .... pause. Πέραν του ότι σέρνεται (με το ζόρι κατεβάζει mail), κάθε 20 λεπτά θα χάσει τελείως το σήμα. 

Έχει κάποιος εμπειρία από το Globesurfer και τις ρυθμίσεις του; Το ρωτώ γιατί μου έχει κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση η ένδειξη για το σήμα του. Είτε είμαι στο εξοχικό, είτε στο κέντρο της Αθήνας το σήμα που βγάζει είναι από -91dBm ως -101dBm.



Δείτε εδώ... τρελές ταχύτητες.....


Any ideas?

----------


## sdikr

με gprs (Και όχι 3g)  και με low signal μια χαρά είναι τα 33kbps
Αν η περιοχή που είσαι δεν έχει 3g ή καλύτερο δίκτυο, δύσκολα θα δείς κάτι καλύτερο

----------


## Leonx

Πως μπορώ να γυρίσω το modem να ψάχνει 3g & 2g; Με το stick είχα δει ότι συνδεόταν και με τα δύο δίκτυα.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Πως μπορώ να γυρίσω το modem να ψάχνει 3g & 2g; Με το stick είχα δει ότι συνδεόταν και με τα δύο δίκτυα.


Η ταχύτητα που αναφέρεις παραπάνω είναι σε 2g δίκτυο γι αυτό βλέπεις gprs.Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να το βάλεις μόνιμα σε 3g αλλά δεν ξέρω να σου πω πως γίνεται στο συγκεκριμένο modem.Για ποιά περιοχή μιλάμε?στο κινητό σου βλέπεις σήμα 3g?

----------


## Leonx

Το stick είχε συνδεθεί και σε 3g, άρα υπάρχει, αρχικά (περιοχή Αγ.Παρασκευή, Αθήνα).

Θυμάμαι κάποτε, 8 χρόνια πριν είχα το πιλοτικό δωρεάν gprs της telestet τότε και δεν ήταν τόσο χάλια, δεν έπεφτε το σήμα και η σύνδεση. Είναι τόσο χάλια τελικά;

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Το stick είχε συνδεθεί και σε 3g, άρα υπάρχει, αρχικά (περιοχή Αγ.Παρασκευή, Αθήνα).
> 
> Θυμάμαι κάποτε, 8 χρόνια πριν είχα το πιλοτικό δωρεάν gprs της telestet τότε και δεν ήταν τόσο χάλια, δεν έπεφτε το σήμα και η σύνδεση. Είναι τόσο χάλια τελικά;


Μην μπαίνεις σε διαδικασία τέτοιων συγκρίσεων,τότε το δίκτυο της στετ είχε 500.000 πελάτες και data χρησιμοποιούσαν ελάχιστοι,επίσης τώρα έχουν γίνει άπειρα ξηλώματα κεραιών εντός Αττικής.Σου προτείνω ξανά αφού υπάρχει δίκτυο 3g στην περιοχή σου σύνδεσου κατ ευθείαν σε 3g.

----------


## Leonx

Σωστό αυτό με την τότε κίνηση, κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα κι εγώ.

Γνωρίζει κανείς πως γίνεται η ρύθμιση για 3g στο Globesurfer;

----------

